# Traveling to Japan in a month, any furries out there?



## Godzilla (May 11, 2019)

I promise to bring souvenirs.


----------



## shortwiw (Jun 18, 2022)

Shiba Inu! I wouldn't refuse such a souvenir.


----------



## berafbest (Jun 18, 2022)

Of course, there are furries in Japan. I can even tell you more. It's one of the national features of Japan. Many festivals are dedicated to Furry in Japan, I've been to a few of them, and I'm very impressed with them. There's no better place to really feel like a free furry. There are many places in the world where you can feel free, like https://www.montaregio.de/de/freizeit/freizeit-allgaeu/burgen-schloesser-allgaeu/schloss-neuschwanstein-im-ostallgaeu.html. But being a free furry is only possible in Japan.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 18, 2022)

yes,but i would NOT go walking around in a fursuit or do any weird furry shit if i were you: the japanese are a lot less tolerant of differences than most and simply not being japanese will put a target on your back to the cops and ban you from entering certain places (such as bathhouses) so unless you want to be kicked out of the country,i suggest you keep a low profile.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 18, 2022)

There are some furry conventions in Japan like Kemoket and JMOF, I dont know if any will be going on while you are there though.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jun 18, 2022)

Oooh japan is cool. My dad spent a long time there when he was in the Navy. He still cooks Japanese food occasionally


----------



## Koush (Sep 19, 2022)

Most of the japanese furries I knew are active over Twitter, so I'd also recommend checking over there.


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Sep 19, 2022)

I wish i went there.


----------

